# Pressure cooker amputates leg



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/05/21/2227854/womans-leg-severed-after-pressure.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's why I don't own one of those. Sooner or later, it would fall off the stove and do some damage for sure.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard her cooking was 'the bomb'... but only figuratively...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I did NOT even click that link. There, now Jaybo can see why I won't even let one of those things IN my house!!! ::shivers::


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

This puts me in mind of Stella Liebeck, who sued McDonald's after her HOT coffee burned her.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who cooks with a pressure cooker this day and age?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Who cooks with a pressure cooker this day and age?


Moonshiners. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Who cooks with a pressure cooker this day and age?


I have one


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^and people who do the canning stuff at home thing


----------

